# New here and new seven star mantis student



## Ben weaver (Feb 18, 2020)

Hi im new on here. Are there any other northern mantis practitioners here?


----------



## dvcochran (Feb 18, 2020)

Welcome to the forum Ben. I am not one but hopefully others will chime in.


----------



## Buka (Feb 19, 2020)

Welcome to Martial Talk, Ben.


----------



## Parzival (Feb 19, 2020)

Is that the one where you do the italian sign with your hands and hit them with it?


----------



## Ben weaver (Feb 19, 2020)

Hello everybody. Ive never heard of making an italian sign with my hands and hitting someone with it. Is this an actual martial art that uses this? I know mantis makes a mantis hook with hand and hits if it is needed


----------



## Parzival (Feb 19, 2020)

Ben weaver said:


> Hello everybody. Ive never heard of making an italian sign with my hands and hitting someone with it. Is this an actual martial art that uses this? I know mantis makes a mantis hook with hand and hits if it is needed


I didn't really know how to describe it brah, like the hook hand. Italians call that the finger purse, but I think it's the same position for mantis kung fu


----------



## isshinryuronin (Feb 19, 2020)

Ben weaver said:


> Hello everybody. Ive never heard of making an italian sign with my hands and hitting someone with it. Is this an actual martial art that uses this? I know mantis makes a mantis hook with hand and hits if it is needed


Hi, Ben.  Do not waste your time with this particular guy.  There's one in every crowd.


----------



## Parzival (Feb 19, 2020)

isshinryuronin said:


> Hi, Ben.  Do not waste your time with this particular guy.  There's one in every crowd.


Can you please get off my back? Thanks


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Feb 19, 2020)

Welcome to MT Ben enjoy your day


----------



## dvcochran (Feb 19, 2020)

Ben weaver said:


> Hello everybody. Ive never heard of making an italian sign with my hands and hitting someone with it. Is this an actual martial art that uses this? I know mantis makes a mantis hook with hand and hits if it is needed


Troll alert Ben. This guy thinks he is being funny (I hope) with the stupid remarks.
My apologies.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 19, 2020)

For those wondering, the italian sign he's talking about is the "okay" sign (not the thumbs up, the one where your thumb and index finger connect, and the other three are in the air). Only thing that I can think of it being like MA-wise is either similar to a chicken wrist 'punch', or a weird eyepoke


----------



## Parzival (Feb 19, 2020)

dvcochran said:


> Troll alert Ben. This guy thinks he is being funny (I hope) with the stupid remarks.
> My apologies.


Like I said to the other dude, can you get off my back? I didn't do anything to you, why the hate?


----------



## dvcochran (Feb 19, 2020)

Parzival said:


> Like I said to the other dude, can you get off my back? I didn't do anything to you, why the hate?


Not hating. Just stating, brah.


----------



## Parzival (Feb 20, 2020)

dvcochran said:


> Not hating. Just stating, brah.


You state the hate, brah


----------



## Gweilo (Feb 20, 2020)

Welcome to mt Ben


----------



## Gweilo (Feb 20, 2020)

Parzival said:


> You state the hate, brah


Your also a poet, is there no end to your talent with words young man.


----------



## Parzival (Feb 20, 2020)

Gweilo said:


> Your also a poet, is there no end to your talent with words young man.


There is no limit to the sheer power one can posses if their words are aesthetic to the mind and tongue


----------



## Gweilo (Feb 20, 2020)

Parzival said:


> There is no limit to the sheer power one can posses if their words are aesthetic to the mind and tongue


Yeah thats what my OH says


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 20, 2020)

Parzival said:


> There is no limit to the sheer power one can posses if their words are aesthetic to the mind and tongue



Are you under the impression that your words are?

Incidentally, you do know that anyone can right click on the photo you claim is you, and learn that it's actually a photo of a deceased body builder, right? Dishonesty doesn't lend positive aesthetics to your words.


----------



## Headhunter (Feb 20, 2020)

Dirty Dog said:


> Are you under the impression that your words are?
> 
> Incidentally, you do know that anyone can right click on the photo you claim is you, and learn that it's actually a photo of a deceased body builder, right? Dishonesty doesn't lend positive aesthetics to your words.


Lol just lol.....think you're "mirin" him to much for his liking


----------



## Headhunter (Feb 20, 2020)

Gweilo said:


> Your also a poet, is there no end to your talent with words young man.


He's awesome with words he makes up brand new ones that no one knows the meaning for


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Feb 20, 2020)

Ben weaver said:


> I know mantis makes a mantis hook with hand and hits if it is needed


To use the mantis hook to block opponent's punch and then attack his eyes with the fingers of the same hand is the trade mark of the PM system.






PM system is famous in speed training.


----------



## Parzival (Feb 20, 2020)

Lets be real you were all mirin'


----------



## Parzival (Feb 20, 2020)

Tis I


----------



## Parzival (Feb 20, 2020)

Claudius Cash


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Feb 20, 2020)

Ben weaver said:


> Are there any other northern mantis practitioners here?


My training path is long fist -> preying mantis -> Baji -> Shuai Chiao.

I like PM for the reason that the form can be mapped into application directly without any modification.

Please tell us more about your PM training experience.


----------



## Gweilo (Feb 21, 2020)

Parzival said:


> Claudius Cash


Are you that bloke, that wrote that post a while ago, about the best knife defense, is to grab hold of the blade?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 21, 2020)

Gweilo said:


> Are you that bloke, that wrote that post a while ago, about the best knife defense, is to grab hold of the blade?


He is, but as @CB Jones pointed out at the time, clyde cash is apparently used as a persona for certain trolls.


----------



## _Simon_ (Feb 21, 2020)

OHHHHHH woooow.. yeah the-only-weapon-you-need-is your-fists dude... wow how did I not pick that!


----------



## Headhunter (Feb 21, 2020)

Parzival said:


> Lets be real you were all mirin'


----------

